# Movistar



## LyndaT (Nov 21, 2013)

We're trying to find out what type of service we can get from Movistar in a house which we're hopefully moving into in a few months time. I've found the page on their site but it looks as if I need the NIE number which I won't have until we move.

Does anyone know of any other way of finding out what speeds we might be able to get?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

LyndaT said:


> We're trying to find out what type of service we can get from Movistar in a house which we're hopefully moving into in a few months time. I've found the page on their site but it looks as if I need the NIE number which I won't have until we move.
> 
> Does anyone know of any other way of finding out what speeds we might be able to get?


Hi, you can get an NIE at any time but if you haven't got one then the webpage won't help you.

Actually, it really won't help you any way as it's very inaccurate. The site tells me that I can get at least 6Mbps - when the engineer came, I was told that I could only get 0.46Mbps. Unfortunately I had already signed the contract (under duress written on it and also stating that the contract should be cancelled if I didn't get 6Mbps), so Movistar charged me to cancel it. The cost ended up being 152€ - and that's for not having the service for even a minute!



The only true way to find out is by installing it and finding out the hard way or by asking what previous owners did.


----------



## Saskiafinleywaffles (Aug 5, 2015)

You may be able to apply with your passport number. I basically went with service that the previous owners had which was Movistar. Applied through a store and I have to admit were pretty good. Make sure you have paper copies of your residence address, NIE and passport, also Spanish bank contract details showing when it was opened. Note, calls to Movistar for support etc are FREE unlike orange. Movistar also have an English service, just say "ingles" at every recorded message. It gets to a bilingual staff.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Saskiafinleywaffles said:


> You may be able to apply with your passport number. I basically went with service that the previous owners had which was Movistar. Applied through a store and I have to admit were pretty good. Make sure you have paper copies of your residence address, NIE and passport, also Spanish bank contract details showing when it was opened. Note, calls to Movistar for support etc are FREE unlike orange. Movistar also have an English service, just say "ingles" at every recorded message. It gets to a bilingual staff.


But that doesn't help tell her what type of service (speed?) she'll get in the house - which is a major factor to many.

Best to try and find out before committing to a contract!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Ask the neighbours! Most places have some sort of community Facebook page, just search for wherever your house is.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Depends where you are and what time of day it is, time here is 1720 hours, I have just run a speed test it was, Ping 65ms, Download 8.03 Mbps, Upload 0.53 Mbps.

ISP are Movistar/ Telefonica, and we have T.V. channels and phone all on the same contract, we have been with them years, so far no complaints.

However we live a long way from European part of Spain, on the remote Atlantic island of El Hierro, things tend to differ from area to area.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> Ask the neighbours! Most places have some sort of community Facebook page, just search for wherever your house is.


I think this may cover too large an area - however, asking neighbours is a great idea.

Our Facebook page covers the entire town and so speeds can vary from 0 to 200Mbps depending where you are and whether you get fibre optic or nothing at all.


----------



## LyndaT (Nov 21, 2013)

Thank you for all the replies. More research to do


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

LyndaT said:


> Thank you for all the replies. More research to do


Just noticed where you hail from, I was hatched in Holmfirth


----------



## Townfanjon (Jan 2, 2016)

Us yorkies are taking over lol


----------



## Townfanjon (Jan 2, 2016)

LyndaT said:


> Thank you for all the replies. More research to do


Where are you based Lynda T , liversedge here


----------



## peedee (Aug 30, 2015)

snikpoh said:


> I think this may cover too large an area - however, asking neighbours is a great idea.
> 
> Our Facebook page covers the entire town and so speeds can vary from 0 to 200Mbps depending where you are and whether you get fibre optic or nothing at all.


Doesn't even need to be the whole town. I get twice the speed of a guy 300m up the road as I'm nearer the pole. So best to ask THE neighbour


----------



## LyndaT (Nov 21, 2013)

Townfanjon said:


> Where are you based Lynda T , liversedge here


Confession that I hadn't updated my profile, I was in the Liversedge area but now back in North Lincolnshire


----------



## Pete Wright (Feb 6, 2016)

We would like some advice on our internet please? We live between Girona and Figueres and have a contract with Moviestar however the speed does not seem great and we wonder if there might be an alternative?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2016)

snikpoh said:


> Hi, you can get an NIE at any time but if you haven't got one then the webpage won't help you.
> 
> Actually, it really won't help you any way as it's very inaccurate. The site tells me that I can get at least 6Mbps - when the engineer came, I was told that I could only get 0.46Mbps. Unfortunately I had already signed the contract (under duress written on it and also stating that the contract should be cancelled if I didn't get 6Mbps), so Movistar charged me to cancel it. The cost ended up being 152€ - and that's for not having the service for even a minute!
> 
> ...


152 euros? What this recently or many years ago?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

nigelk said:


> 152 euros? What this recently or many years ago?


Last summer!


----------



## Saskiafinleywaffles (Aug 5, 2015)

LyndaT said:


> We're trying to find out what type of service we can get from Movistar in a house which we're hopefully moving into in a few months time. I've found the page on their site but it looks as if I need the NIE number which I won't have until we move.
> 
> Does anyone know of any other way of finding out what speeds we might be able to get?


Another tack would be see to if 4G is in your location with a payg sim and consider Orange at Home, 4G Internet service? No phone line required and possibly better than some adsl service.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2016)

snikpoh said:


> Last summer!


Then this is illegal as Movistar has no contracts now and last year you would of been within the 14 days cooling off period for a new contract.

That's providing you were within the 14 days of signing the contract and having a line provisioned at the house!


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2016)

Saskiafinleywaffles said:


> Another tack would be see to if 4G is in your location with a payg sim and consider Orange at Home, 4G Internet service? No phone line required and possibly better than some adsl service.


No NIE is required for Movistar just show your passport.

If they get annoying about it, just find another store/branch.


----------

